# Balletomane sought for visits to Royal ballet



## Allegro non troppo

Hello - I almost always visit ROH alone, so it would be nice to be accompanied by another ballet lover. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## Rogerx

Allegro non troppo said:


> Hello - I almost always visit ROH alone, so it would be nice to be accompanied by another ballet lover. Hope to hear from you!


You never talk to someone during the interval?


----------



## Allegro non troppo

Yes of course, but it would be good to have a companion - meal before etc make an evening of it.


----------

